# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Beware the Blanket Stealer!

## The Cusp

Imagine you're lying in bed, when you suddenly get a chill.  You blankets are down around your stomach, leaving your chest and shoulders exposed to the cool night air.  You pull the blankets back up, feel a momentary resistance as you do, but don't think anything of it.  Probably just got caught on your bed.

Snuggled into your blankets, you begin to fall asleep again, but just as you're drifting off, you feel you blankets being pulled towards the foot of your bed.  You yank them back up, and lay there with your senses on full alert.  Nothing happens, and you dismiss it and go back to sleep.

Suddenly, there is a violent yank on your blankets, a strung pull coming from the foot of your bed.  You pull back and the blankets give and go slack.  Before you have time to figure out what's going on, the pull on your blankets starts again, and you struggle in a tug of war.

You don't want to give up your blankets, as they offer some sort of protection, a childish idea of being safe hiding under your blankets.  But the pull is very strong, and it begins to pull you off the bed.  You don't want to let go and lose your blankets and get pulled right off the bed.  Then it begins to pull you under the bed!


I've been having those dreams for years.  Every spring as a matter of fact.  I've figured out the cause.  The temperature changes a lot this time of year, it's hot early in the evening, so I cast off my excess blankets to the side of my bed.  When it gets cooler later in the night, I pull them back up, and there is a bit of resistance as I pull the clump of blankets from between the wall and the bed.

My Blanket Stealer Dreams are just a reflection of retrieving my blankets, which seeds those types of dreams.

----------


## Psylocibin

I thought this thread was about your girlfriend.  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

> I thought this thread was about your girlfriend.



 ::lol:: 

@Cusp Makes sense  :smiley:

----------


## JadedSapphire

This thread made me giggle.

----------

